# Hello boys and girls



## Queefer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello.  I've been on promuscle for 9 years and was told this is a cool place to hang out so I'm giving it a try.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Queefer* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

Whats up Q????????????


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Dath (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 27, 2012)

welcome to trannt-vill!!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Queefer (Jan 28, 2012)

Thankyou so much fellas


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## gilby1987 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome bro


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome to the forums


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey queffer im a member on promuscle also.

WELCOME


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queefer (Feb 3, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Hey queffer im a member on promuscle also.
> 
> WELCOME


 Yessir!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Queefer (Feb 7, 2012)

Thankyou for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Yup, we are pretty cool here


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM friend!!


----------



## Queefer (Feb 18, 2012)

You guys are awesome, thankyou!


----------



## dav1dg90 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome Q!! This is a great place bro. Now get Mrs. Q over here lol.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello, how are you?


----------



## Brjw2008 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------

